# Mule Deer...by Minot??



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I was out doing farm land inspections for work this morning and couldn't believe what i saw about 40 miles from minot....5 mule deer. 3 bucks, a doe and a fawn all hanging together. And i believe one of the bucks to be a cross breed....that does happen right?? It had a perfectly round tail about 13-15 inches long that was all white except for the last 3-5 inches which was black. And it just hung there dangling. Even when they started hopping away it couldn't lift it like a whitetail...it was bizzare. Also saw 2 moose.

It's amazing what a guy sees when he actually gets out of town!!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Fishook, theres actually a small mule deer herd in trestle valley, not more than 6 miles from town.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Lived in Minot for 20 years and never saw mule deer while out and about. Wish I would have seen them!


----------



## Ryan.Anderson (Oct 12, 2004)

I have read before that cross breading does happen. But mostly only whitetail bucks with muley does. That is due to the fact that the whitetails are fast enough to catch the muleys. The muledeer bucks just can't keep up with the whitetails. I don't remember what magazine that was in, but it was a well known one. I don't know if there's any truth to that, but I wouldn't doubt it. Pluss, muleys roam just like all other animals. I've seen a moose right off the interstate in fargo. So I believe that those deer you saw could be muleys, and there could even be a cross breed in there. I've even seen a picture of a cross breed deer, it had muley characteristics with whitetail horns. So it's uncommon, but not unheard of. If you're in one of the units that say "any antlered deer", I suggest you go for the cross bread one due to the fact that you'll probably never see one again.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I know they were muley's, i was only about 35 yards from em'. Alas, that is not my unit though, and they were all young anyway.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

fishhook

I have 3A2, is that the area you were in?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

not sure...i'll have to check.


----------

